# clomid not working this time



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi all,

Just thought I'd post to see if anyone has any info/advice. I conceived my DS on clomid, cycle 2  (both cycles were 100mg and worked). We have started trying for number 2 and so far I have taken 2 cycles of clomid, 1 at 100mg and 1 at 150mg. Both of these have not worked, which has really confused me. I was wondering if this has happened to anyone else and if so what happened next? I'm just worried what I can do now.

thanks,
Kelly


----------



## LILIWEN (Mar 11, 2005)

i am sort of in the same boat.  Baby number 1 on 100mg clomid (3rd go)  baby number 2 clomid 100mg (5th go) and basically not going at all well trying for number 3!  First 2 cycles didn't ovulate.  Another 3 cycles - did ovulate but no BFP.  Now starting on metformin to see if that makes a difference and i am going to have 1 more go on clomid in the new year and then move on to iui.  

Good luck!


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. Since my post, I've been back to the hospital and have been prescribed metformin too. I'm just waiting for my blood test result before I start. Although I'm thinking its a waste of time as I hear its only good for women who have high testosterone levels or are overweight, which I am neither. So not that hopeful! Any way, once I've been on it for 6 weeks I can start clomid again, so fingers crossed.

Good luck on the metformin, hope it works.

Kelly x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

*Kelly* - Metformin can help with egg quality so don't write it off just yet! Just a thought, but can you move to ovulation induction with injectibles if the clomid doesn't work?

Chux xx


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Chux,

Fingers crossed then. Yes thats what I thought, although they may want me to try tamoxifen first as she was talking about that too. I've not heard how successful that is though.

Kelly x


----------

